# sdělat (přezrálé banány)



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, na stránce vareni.cz jsem četl recept na bublaninu s ovocem, a v jednom komentáři jsem se pozastavil nad použitím slovesa "sdělat" zřejmě ve smyslu "dodělat", "spotřebovat", "zužitkovat" - to use up. 





> Výborná bublanina, snězená ihned. Když jsem pekla podruhé, přidala jsem do těsta rozmačkané banány - byly přezrálé a potřebovala jsem je sdělat. V kombinaci s jahodama, které jsem tam dala jako ovoce, byla vynikající.



Sloveso sdělat znám ve významu sundat, sejmout, sestavit, svléknout, ale nemůžu ho nikde najít ve významu "dodělat". Jak tomu rozumí český rodilý mluvčí?

Děkuji předem.


----------



## ilocas2

zlikvidovat, zpracovat, spotřebovat


----------



## Mori.cze

Rozumím tomu stejně jako Vy (spotřebovat, zužitkovat), ale sama tento obrat neznám, patrně jde o nějaký regionalismus.


----------



## bibax

To sloveso znám (jsem z Práglu, Königliche Weinberge) a snad bych je i použil (už jsi tu maltu zdělal?).

_"Jakmile všechno perníkové těsto bylo zdělané, ..."
"Místo doporučených dvou nátěrů jsem dal šest nátěrů a zdělal tak celý kýbl."
"Jestli si dobře pamatuju tak mi to dělalo jen než jsem zdělal tu lahvičku, s novým Ferem už je dál vše OK." _(asi nějaký tekutý přípravek v lahvičce)

Ale nejspíš bych napsal zdělat (bez záruky správnosti). Je to rozdíl jako: sbít × zbít, skopat ×zkopat, strhnout ×ztrhnout, skreslit ×zkreslit, atd. Nad tím se musí dvakrát přemýšlet a stejně to nakonec v 50% případů napíšete blbě. 

Jinak slovníky ČJ příliš nepomohou, tento význam je zcela okrajový. Starší význam je_ udělati, zhotoviti, sepsati (smlouvu)_.

_"I zdělal Hospodin Bůh Adamovi a ženě jeho oděv kožený, a přioděl je."
"Též hrnce a lopaty a vidličky třírohé, a všecko nádobí jejich zdělal Chíram s otcem svým králi Šalomounovi k domu Hospodinovu z mědi přečisté."
"Každý má však toho vůli, spisy, které zdělal buď sám neb které zdělal dle svého rozvrhu samostatného přičiněním jiných, sám vydati a prodávati je na své účty ..."_ (tiskový zákon, 19. st.)


----------

